# Anyone know anything about Canon Flash Master/Slave Setups?



## nwentworth (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm shooting with a Canon 5D Mark II, and with a 430 EX II flash and planning on getting a 580 EX II flash. I have a really cheap transmitter I bought at a Samy's Camera, that allows me to mount my 430 EXII on a tripod and shoot wirelessly. When I buy the 530 EX II to use as a master flash, I'm wondering if the 430 EX II will go off as the slave using this transmitter. I want to avoid buying a Pocketwizard and that sort. Any suggestions? Not quite sure how this works! 

Thanks


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2014)

Have a look at the new 600EX-RT

It's the new version of the 580EXII and comes with a built in wireless radio setup inside the flash itself. There's also a control unit you can get so that you could have all flashes off-camera and have the control unit control them. Granted its not cheap; but its likely cheaper than going for high end radio triggers and flash units.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 12, 2014)

This ought to give you a lot of information that you are seeking: Flash Photography with Canon EOS Cameras - Part I.

Read all three parts.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 13, 2014)

nwentworth said:


> I'm shooting with a Canon 5D Mark II, and with a 430 EX II flash and planning on getting a 580 EX II flash. I have a really cheap transmitter I bought at a Samy's Camera, that allows me to mount my 430 EXII on a tripod and shoot wirelessly. When I buy the 530 EX II to use as a master flash, I'm wondering if the 430 EX II will go off as the slave using this transmitter. I want to avoid buying a Pocketwizard and that sort. Any suggestions? Not quite sure how this works!
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum.

You have a couple options here.  

Firstly, the 580EX can be a 'master' and trigger the remote 430EX if you put it into slave mode.  The benefit of this set up is that you can take advantage of E-TTL metering to automatically set the flash's power.  You can set and change the ratio between the master and the slave, right from the master unit.  

The downside is that it uses optical communication (tiny bursts of light) from Master to Slave and back.  This system doesn't work well outdoors in bright light, or indoors when you don't have decent line of site and/or good bouncing surfaces.    Plus, like any 'auto' mode, E-TTL can be inconsistent.  

Another option, is that you could have either one of your flashes on-camera, and use your simple trigger to fire the remote flash.  I do this all the time by connecting the flash trigger to the PC flash sync port on the side of the camera, with a short cord.  The remote flash will be manual control only, but the on-camera flash can be either manual or E-TTL.


----------

